# Injection pump for Perkins A4.236



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey...so I have a MF 168 with perkins a4.236 engine,and I wanted to see how much it would be to replace the injection pump,but I have some problems with the serial numbers...I have a CAV injection pump and the DPA is :3241F450 MOD,and I have been searching for pumps,but the thing is that none of the serial numbers from the pumps that are for this engine have this serial number that mine has,and I can't find any pump with this serial...the numbers match every suggested pump has the 3241F-but they don't have the 450,they have F350,F351,F352 and etc but I cannot find any pump with this serial that could match with the pump that I have on the engine.If someone can help me clear out things that would be great because I'm starting to think that my engine doesn't have the original injection pump.


----------

